

Evolution of the Web  - denzil_correa
http://www.evolutionoftheweb.com/

======
micheljansen
Nice timeline, though I have some doubts about its accuracy / completeness. It
makes it look as if Safari predates Firefox, but I remember that I had been
using Firefox (then still called Phoenix) as early as 2002 - 2 years before
the 1.0 launch.

Also notably absent is the Mozilla suite that predated Firefox.

------
dignick
Looks pretty but isn't very practical. E.g. why is the 'webfonts' label way
off the screen from the point it is first implemented? How do I see what
features were implemented in a particular browser version? Why is there a
massive text banner in front of the screen shots of different browser
versions?

~~~
code_duck
What I'm wondering is what the vertical axis is intended to represent.

~~~
Goladus
It is a confusing visualization.

I think it's supposed to trace a line between the first implementation of each
feature in each browser. Where the colored lines intersect a dot, that's where
the feature was implemented. The rest is just flair.

------
jdbentley
The most fascinating part about this timeline, for me, is that it's so short.
Feels like forever ago I was using Netscape on Windows 95, but it really
wasn't. It's come so far in such a short amount of time.

------
rohu1990
Look at the MOSAIC v.0.1, thats how simple should be browsers.

~~~
rohu1990
And I guess Netscape v.0.9 is the design inspiration for latest microsoft
office design ;)

------
ssong
When looking at the screenshot slides, clicking on the top right corner of the
image (near where the 'x' is in most of the screenshots) actually closes the
slideshow. This is a nice little usability detail.

------
teebot
It appears clearly in this timeline that since chrome made its appearance with
its fast release cycle, web technologies evolve at a much faster pace.

------
exo_duz
It's beautiful. Love the abstract patterns in the background. Don't serve much
purpose but it compliments the look. Great work!

------
0x006A
Why is Mozilla Firebird 0.7 missing or Phoenix 0.5

------
katelynsills
It looks like this was using D3? How long would something like this take to
make?

------
sgarbi
why is G+ the only way to share?

~~~
azakai
It was made with (or by?) Google, look at the credits.

